# Dyeing Corn Cob



## jbyrd24 (Jul 3, 2005)

Happy July 4th all
Quick question. I bought a canary yellow prismacolor marker the
other day. I have hardened the blanks with CA. Do you think when
I add the marker the blanks will turn red? I'd also like to finish
with several coats of CA.  
LOL. I've all ready typed this post several times but keep hitting the wrong keys due to the large bandage on my finger. Last night I
hurriedy drilled a number of blanks. Since my drill press doesn't let me drill a full blank at one time I have to move the table up.
Stupid me pushed the table up and didn't turn the drill off (like I
always do) and managed to drill partially through my finger. I believe I learned a very valuable lesson.[:0][B)][:I]


----------



## coach (Jul 3, 2005)

I do know when you use a yellow Sharpie it does turn red.  I have a red corn cob for sale because of that.  Don't know about prisma color.  Why don't you color on something and drop some CA on it and see what happens.  Let us know what you find.  I need to find a yellow that works also.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey Coach,
yellow aniline dye mixed about half strength. CA underneath and sanded, dye, and CA finish. I've found that a lot



<br /> of the ink pens tend to change colors...don't know why. I only use aniline dye for wood dying. I get it at woodcraft but you may be able to find it at otherplaces when in SA...no one in Wichita Falls carries it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## coach (Jul 3, 2005)

You are the man Don!!!  I'll try it.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Coach
Great idea [:I]
Here is a pic with a yellow prismacolor marker under a coar
od CA. Seems to work fine.



<br />


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 3, 2005)

Yikes, sorry for the spelling on the post. 
Break time..............LOL


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jul 3, 2005)

By hardening the blanks with CA you may not get color penetration.
Good chance colors will "run" I sand smooth and then color before I add CA.
(BLO will "set" colors but darken cob prior to adding CA.)
(Simply clear as mud huh?)


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, it seems like a prismacolor marker does work pretty well.
I sanded, then applied the marker and finally the CA.
Smoothed it out with denatured alcohol.[]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 4, 2005)

Bryan,
Will you post a pic of the new pen?  I tried to use Sharpies on some stabilized corn cobs, but the color didn't take well (looked REALLY bad, actually!), but if the Prismacolors will work, then I'll try them.

Thanks!

 - Jim


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 5, 2005)

Was going to post a pic of the corn cob dyed with a canary
yellow prismacolor pen. Am having uploading problems tonight,
but I'll try again tomorrow. The marker worked really well.
I sanded, then applied the marker (went on really easily) and
then smoothed out with a little denatured alcohol on a paper towel.
Used CA as a final finish.[]


----------



## jbyrd24 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of two cobs. The top is natural and the bottom
is colored with a canary yellow prismacolor marker. I used a little
denatured alcohol on a paper towel to thin out the marker, it
was alot yellower.



<br />


----------



## JimGo (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Bryan!  I guess I'll have to give the Prismacolors a try.

Hope your finger is healing quickly!


----------



## Czarcastic (Jul 7, 2005)

Since this appears to be the official "Dyeing Corn cobs" post[], I'll ask this here. I posted this in "Casual conversation" a little while ago.
"_My first corn cob came out OK. The finish was good, but the color of the cob was pale. 
I am going to dye the next one but thought I would run this by anyone to see if its been tried already:

I don't have any analine dye, or Prismacolor markers, but I do have yellow food coloring. I was thinking about mixing some yellow food coloring with DNA (or Mineral Spirits?) into a spay bottle and spraying it on the cob while its turning, before the finish goes on.
Any thoughts on this? 
I figure if it works, I might try different colors later. Who knows... blue cobs, red cobs... Ty (dye) Cobbs? []
Your comments and suggestions are appreciated._"
Thanks.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jul 7, 2005)

I answered over there[]


----------



## low_48 (Jul 7, 2005)

I used some Solar Lux stain from Woodcraft. Here's the pic;
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4619&SearchTerms=corn,cob


Rich


----------



## 53Jim (Jul 15, 2005)

Bryan,
I have only done a few corn cobs, but Ihave had SOME luck with coloring.
My first experiment was with purple ink  (Design Higgins Waterproof Drawing Ink - picked up at a Ben Franklin).   I turned the cob to the proper size, sanded to 400 grit, squeezed some ink onto the spining (slowly) cob, than let it dry for about 5 min.  I than sanded the cob again, with 400 grit.   The end result was purple everywhere except around the kernal pockets (if that's what those little things are called).

The ink I use comes with an eye dropper built into the cap.

HTH


----------

